# Fluidité d'air play sur l.apple tv2015



## Yaya31832 (2 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour, c'est ma première Apple TV, et lorsque j'utilise AirPlay via iPhone/iPad ou MacBook pour lire un film, c'est saccadé. Rien n'est fluide, ni le mkv de 4g ni le avi de 400mega.. Même faire défiler des photos n'est pas terrible...
Par contre avec un cable hdmi c'est nickel, mais j'aurais voulu pouvoir m'en passer avec AirPlay.. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## philboo (2 Novembre 2015)

@Yaya31832 :bizarre de mon coté c'est le constat inverse. je trouve que la diffusion via Air play est extrêmement fluide. Je l'utilise par exemple avec mon Ipad pour diffuser, via l'application Plex, des mkv stockés sur mon NAS et j'étais agréablement surpris par la qualité de diffusion sans aucune saccade aussi bien en wifi qu'en Ethernet.
Sinon des applications natives commencent à faire leur apparition sur l'apple store de l'apple TV comme par exemple celle mentionnée dans l'article d'un site concurrent :
http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/105623...astify-accede-a-vos-nas-avec-le-moteur-de-vlc


----------



## Yaya31832 (3 Novembre 2015)

merci de ta réponse, je vais essayer avec plex alors. Ici je faisais une copie miroir en envoyant l'écran du mac vers l'apple tv avec le symbole d'airplay en haut à droite de mon écran sans passer par une appli tierce.


----------



## mnav (3 Novembre 2015)

Moins fluide que L'atv3 pour le même débit


----------

